# sh vi mode with command mode by default



## vall (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi!
/bin/sh (Almquist shell) with vi mode (set -o vi) starts every new line at insert mode.
So I must press Esc every new prompt if I want to go through history.
Is it possible to start shell prompts with "vi command (normal) mode"?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2018)

I don't think you can change the mode. There's no mention of the ability to change it.


```
The command "set -o vi"
     (or "set -V") enables vi-mode editing and places sh into vi insert mode.
```


----------



## vall (Dec 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I don't think you can change the mode. There's no mention of the ability to change it.



Maybe some workaround? Something like putting Escape in PS1?


----------

